# London! First of the 2013 AskAndy Europe Tour



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to be in London September 26, 2013. Let's get together for a drink.

Where would you like to meet?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Diarised. :icon_smile:

Someone who has better local knowledge than myself might wish to choose the venue, though.

Otherwise we'll end up in the Blind Beggar in Whitechapel - which could very well prove to be a mistake.


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 22, 2010)

https://www.queensheadlondon.com/ - top pub, great selection of drinks and snacks, welcoming to all-comers (i.e. you'll be comfortable wearing whatever!), and there's a piano, which attracts a jazz/folk crowd, including some excellent young musicians who play occasionally. Guaranteed good times!


----------



## Geezer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ironically, I think I'll be in the US that week.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

There must be some grand old watering holes around Savile Row and Jermyn Street


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

What about Albannach (Trafalgar Square) - Scottish restaurant & whisky bar, if people want something near Savile Row


----------



## Jes_UK (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr Humphries said:


> There must be some grand old watering holes around Savile Row and Jermyn Street


There are many to choose from but most are very busy, and Thursday is the start of the weekend for some.

What time of day is being considered? And how many people might be involved?

Somewhere like the Institute of Directors might be suitable, but I'm not a member so can't facilitate.

While I'm personally not a huge fan of Scots cuisine or whisky I can learn...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

There are a number of options.

I doubt someone will offer his club for an eclectic gathering of strangers, but Duke's Hotel - although on the tourist trail - serves the best martini in London (off St. James's Street). The Lanesborough Hotel on Hyde Park Corner is not bad, and has better capacity for a larger gathering.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Other possibilities - the Red Lion, just off Jermyn Street (a gin palace), or the Cavendish hotel, further along JS.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some good suggestions. Early evening for drinks and maybe 20 to 50 ??

Anyone familiar with this club -- English Speaking Union off Berkeley Square

There have been several mentions of Duke's.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*We have a venue!*

We have been offered a special invitation to meet at the resplendent quarters of

*Thresher & Glenny Ltd.*
1 Middle Temple Lane
London
EC4Y 9AA

https://www.thresherandglenny.com/

Ask Andy London Event September 26, 2013
6 to 9 PM

They have graciously made available their famous store to host our event including the gin and tonics! That's enough for me to show up even if I wasn't planning to be in London!

We need to limit the gathering to less than 30, which also insures that I get my share of G & T's!! :icon_smile:

So please RSVP by posting on this thread!


----------



## William Westmancott (Nov 2, 2006)

I would be delighted to attend if I may, Andy.


----------



## JonathanLP (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds good! I would be pleased to attend.

See you then!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Let the count begin:

Andy and wife 
JonathanLP
William Westmancott
Marwood
Jes_UK
clive
jmackay
Grey Fox
Shaver 
bowtieguyuk2000
JBOX
ToryBoy
Bjorn (!!)
Udeshi
scottie (Marie Scott of Savile Row Style) 
Trimmer
Anthony Charton 
phypower 
bowtieguyuk2000
Deborah
Melissa and guest from Mel Gambert London (25)
Adrian Gilbert of Sartorial Footwear
Steve Allen, Production Director for Sartorial Footwear

That's the updated list - anyone else?


----------



## Marwood (Oct 28, 2011)

I will be there,

— James


----------



## Jes_UK (Jul 6, 2012)

In my diary. I look forward to meeting you all.

​Jes


----------



## clive (Dec 23, 2008)

I would very much like to come if there are still places.

Clive Egan


----------



## jmackay (Apr 10, 2008)

What a delightful opportunity, I would love to attend.


----------



## Grey Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

Could I add my name to the list, please?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Let the count begin:
> 
> Andy and wife
> JonathanLP
> William Westmancott


+ Shaver


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

+ Langham


----------



## bowtieguyuk2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in, please - I live in London and (I should be in town then), happy to show you around!

​Ray Frensham


----------



## JBOX (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Andy, 
Sounds great, would love to attend. I look forward to meeting you all.

/ Jeanette


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

You can add me to the list


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Balfour said:


> There are a number of options.
> 
> I doubt someone will offer his club for an eclectic gathering of strangers, but Duke's Hotel - although on the tourist trail - serves the best martini in London (off St. James's Street). The Lanesborough Hotel on Hyde Park Corner is not bad, and has better capacity for a larger gathering.


I had great (!) Martinis at Browns hotel, the Donovan bar. May be a tad small for us though.

I'm gonna try to make it as well, so count me in.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bjorn said:


> I had great (!) Martinis at Browns hotel, the Donovan bar. May be a tad small for us though.
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it as well, so count me in.


I'm going to try to get by Duke's while I'm in town. Maybe the night before, but that's the day we arrive!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm putting the list in post #14.


----------



## udeshi (Sep 29, 2005)

I am in if there are still spaces.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

udeshi said:


> I am in if there are still spaces.


 Udeshi, you're in! It'll be a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## scottie (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm delighted to accept your invitation - just back from holiday in Cuba, hence my delay in replying.
​Kind regards, Marie Scott


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd very much like to come.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

scottie and Trimmer:

You're both on the list - see post #14.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

I'd love to be there ! Great initiative.


----------



## 220203 (Jul 17, 2013)

May I join you?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*******:

You're in! I'm keeping the RSVPs on Post #14


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Will Peter from Bookster still be there? Some of the members might be very interested in meeting him face to face.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Langham said:


> Will Peter from Bookster still be there? Some of the members might be very interested in meeting him face to face.


Langham:

I would guess not! But I'll ask him.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Langham said:


> Will Peter from Bookster still be there? Some of the members might be very interested in meeting him face to face.


That's ridiculous. Get a grip man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> That's ridiculous. Get a grip man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


It was rhetorical - I realise that he has probably relocated to northern Cyprus by now.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> That's ridiculous. Get a grip man.


I had presumed that 'meeting him face to face' was a euphemism for taking recompense out of his hide.........?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I had presumed that 'meeting him face to face' was a euphemism for taking recompense out of his hide.........?


Yes. And again, if he's filing for personal bankruptcy perhaps the genial thing to do would be not to. Rather unsporting, otherwise....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Yes. And again, if he's filing for personal bankruptcy perhaps the genial thing to do would be not to. Rather unsporting, otherwise....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Agreed - exceedingly unsporting. It is very poor form to kick a man when he is down.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Agreed - exceedingly unsporting. It is very poor form to kick a man when he is down.


Shaver, you and Bjorn may be good at turning the other cheek when things go wrong for you, but I'm afraid I must be made of baser stuff. However, I mentioned nothing about giving him a good kicking. But now I come to think of it, if I was one of Bookster's apparently large ensemble of disappointed customers, out of pocket to the tune, say, of a six or seven hundred pounds, I wonder whether my thoughts would be sufficiently charitable to adopt such an Olympian level of personal detachment that the possibility of enacting some immediate act of physical revenge would really be out of the question? At the very least, I would be hoping for a rather better and more complete explanation of the whole sorry state of affairs than seems to have been offered so far - like what had been done with my money since last December or whenever.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Langham said:


> Shaver, you and Bjorn may be good at turning the other cheek when things go wrong for you, but I'm afraid I must be made of baser stuff. However, I mentioned nothing about giving him a good kicking. But now I come to think of it, if I was one of Bookster's apparently large ensemble of disappointed customers, out of pocket to the tune, say, of a six or seven hundred pounds, I wonder whether my thoughts would be sufficiently charitable to adopt such an Olympian level of personal detachment that the possibility of enacting some immediate act of physical revenge would really be out of the question? At the very least, I would be hoping for a rather better and more complete explanation of the whole sorry state of affairs than seems to have been offered so far - like what had been done with my money since last December or whenever.


I think it reads pretty much like every other bankruptcy of a smaller business I've come across, so maybe that's the difference. Also, there are generally far better ways of defrauding people, without going into personal bankruptcy. When doing business (even if its only buying clothes) there's generally a risk.

Having had some experience with how people who run smaller businesses generally act towards risk, I haven't found that many who willfully swindled their clients. But they do let things go on, simply because they are sincerely hoping and praying for the best. Theres no clear line where they end and their business begins, They are too involved to behave like professional managers, and generally don't pay for quality advice. Debts stack up. There's no malevolent intent there. It just happens again and again and again. I've seen it plenty of times. I think it's there to be found in past and current literature as well. Bankruptcy is always something that happens to other people.

Knowing also what kind of process personal bankruptcy is and what it entails long term, I'm thinking that the clothes ordered and not received wasn't a lifetime investment for the members here. And that Bookster did try to put out some rather nice products for some time. So we could just be gentlemen about it, and offer him a pint and a pat on the back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

You're saying that if a swindle has been perpetrated, it's just a tiny one. Secondly that the victims of the swindle, if such it is, should just take it on the chin, be good sports and gentlemen about it, and buy Bookster a pint?

You wouldn't mind PM'ing me your bank account details, would you? It's just that I can let you into this amazing money-making venture in Nigeria that I've been told about - apparently all it needs is a small investment from you to get the ball rolling...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Shaver, you and Bjorn may be good at turning the other cheek when things go wrong for you, but *I'm afraid I must be made of baser stuff.* However, I mentioned nothing about giving him a good kicking. But now I come to think of it, if I was one of Bookster's apparently large ensemble of disappointed customers, out of pocket to the tune, say, of a six or seven hundred pounds, I wonder whether my thoughts would be sufficiently charitable to adopt such an Olympian level of personal detachment that the possibility of enacting some immediate act of physical revenge would really be out of the question? At the very least, I would be hoping for a rather better and more complete explanation of the whole sorry state of affairs than seems to have been offered so far - like what had been done with my money since last December or whenever.


If you say so, my friend, then who am I to disagree? :icon_smile:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Returning now to our regular programming, I'd like to join the crew if possible. Just booked a week in London today, first trip.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

phypower:

You forgot "and now back to our regularly scheduled program, *already in progress*!"

You're in and you will love London! See post #14 for all the RSVPs and we may have a very special guest if his schedule works out!


----------



## bowtieguyuk2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

...and please add my name to the Thresher & Glenny Hootenanny!: Ray Frensham


----------



## scottie (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, I look forward to meeting you on September 26th at Thresher & Glenny.

Marie Scott
Savile Row Style


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Alas, I am working that day and have other engagements near the date so I'm afraid I'll have to sit out of this one.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Alas, I am working that day and have other engagements near the date so I'm afraid I'll have to sit out of this one.


We'll miss you.


----------



## 220203 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have to go to Singapore on business so unfortunately I'll be unable to join you. Please accept my apologies for the late notice. I hope you have an enjoyable evening.


----------

